# Stapel teilen ?



## senarus (19. Juni 2012)

Wie kann ich bei Diablo III einen Itemstapel teilen, z.B. Heiltränke ?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Astrad (19. Juni 2012)

senarus schrieb:


> Wie kann ich bei Diablo III einen Itemstapel teilen, z.B. Heiltränke ?
> 
> Danke im vorraus.



Na so wie es als Tipp unter einem Stapel steht 

Umschalt+Linksklick auf den Stapel .


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2012)

Die Shifttaste gedrückt halten und dann auf den Stapel klicken.


----------



## senarus (19. Juni 2012)

Ups ^^ jetzt wo ihr es sagt lese ich es auch ... ist so klein ... DANKE


----------

